

3D Systems Sues Formlabs and Kickstarter for Patent Infringement - isabre
http://www.wired.com/design/2012/11/3d-systems-formlabs-lawsuit/

======
rayiner
Without judging on the underlying patent... this is definitely not a troll.
The patents in question are held by a practicing entity.

